# Antique Prints



## SteveEllis (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Just browsing ebay and saw these, thought they may interest some of you collectors.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1895-VINTAGE-PHOTO-CAMERAS-Antique-Engraving-Prints-x2_W0QQitemZ7631812312QQcategoryZ711QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Philip Weir (Jun 24, 2006)

Quite interesting, especially the item location: Europe/Canada. I didn't know Europe was part of Canada.


----------



## bigfatbadger (Jun 24, 2006)

Yeah, they got so fed up with the US they just floated themsleves right over. They're now attached to the tip of Norway


----------



## SteveEllis (Jul 2, 2006)

bigfatbadger said:
			
		

> Yeah, they got so fed up with the US they just floated themsleves right over. They're now attached to the tip of Norway


 
Cool, I've always wanted to go to Canada, now I can get there on my motorbike maybe I'll pop over for a look


----------



## EBphotography (Jul 15, 2006)

Recently since this happened the U.S. is moving to the coast of Japan. Easier for Koreans to nuke us.


----------

